# running 64 bit gentoo on Intel Pentium Dual Core. [SOLVED]

## brent_weaver

I am reading this article http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Safe_Cflags/Intel#Intel_Core_2_Duo.2FQuad_.2F_Xeon_51xx.2F53xx.2F54xx.2C_Pentium_Dual-Core_T23xx.2B.2FExxxx and it leads me to believe that I can use the amd64 on my intel dual core e2220. Is this the case? 

If not is it possible to run 64 bit gentoo on this processor?

----------

## poly_poly-man

yup - this is a 64-bit processor. You can run amd64 gentoo or x86 gentoo (but not ia64 gentoo - that is itanium)

If you have 1gb or less of ram and plan to keep it that way, I strongly suggest using the 32-bit gentoo - while it's gotten a lot easier here on amd64, there're still issues.

btw, amd64 covers intel too - they get the name because they did it first.

----------

## brent_weaver

Hey thanks for the response. What types of issues are there? Will 32bit realize all 4GB of my ram?

----------

## drescherjm

 *Quote:*   

> If you have 1gb or less of ram and plan to keep it that way, I strongly suggest using the 32-bit gentoo

 

Agreed.

 *Quote:*   

> while it's gotten a lot easier here on amd64, there're still issues. 

 

Well outside of flash I have not had any real issues running 64 bit gentoo since I have started using it in 2004/2005 and I have it on many machines home and work. Most of these systems have just been upgraded from then to now as I rarely reinstall. Most of my 64 bit machines are either 4 or 8GB with the exception of the machine I am typing from which has 6GB of memory.

----------

## MaximeG

Hi,

There is no real reason not to go for 64bits nowadays.

You have a pretty Core 2 which is 64 bits capable, so use it !  :Smile: 

Regards,

Maxime

----------

## poly_poly-man

sure, the big one - flash - is now 64-bit, but some 32-bit binary-only apps work, but are very touchy.

If you have a gigabyte or less of ram, there is absolutely no reason - no performance benefit or anything to a 64-bit OS (the only benefit, if you are a programmer, is access to the r*x registers, but also gay mov's and such that only work with 64-bit types). Between 1 and 4 gigabytes, you get a performance benefit to 64-bit, and beyond that, it's possible to use 32-bit (PAE), but don't even bother.

----------

## ffpp

Hey,

```
paks-linux ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.8_p20080602-r1, 2.6.28-gentoo-r5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.28-gentoo-r5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E8400_@_3.00GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 28 May 2009 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.7

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r2

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=core2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://91.121.125.139/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/"

LANG="hu_HU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="hu en"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="/ 7zip X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 apm arts ati audiofile avi berkdb bzip2 cddb cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli cracklib crypt dbus divx dri dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread emerge encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac fortran gcc gdbm gif gpm gzip hal iconv ieee1394 imlib isdnlog java jpeg jpeg2k kde lhz libcaca lzx matroska midi mmx mng mp3 mpc mpeg mudflap multilib mysql nas ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pic png pppd psd psp python qt3 qt4 radeon rar readline reflection reiserfs session speex spell spl sse sse2 ssl svg sysfs tar tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb vcd vorbis wmf xanim xine xinerama xorg xprint xvid zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="hu en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

... hope this gives some info to you. I just built my system. Java, flash, sound, wifi are all working. Now i will setup 3d.

..and here comes my question. Should I try the old-(ati-drivers)-way, or the new-(Xorg-opensource)-way?

----------

